
Surprising crypto attack against HTTPS - wglb
http://www.ekoparty.org/2011/juliano-rizzo.php
======
ontoillogical
The link gives no information about what the attack actually is.

Considering that Jullian Rizzo was presenting padding oracle attacks against
.NET at last years ekoparty, if I had to guess I'd say it's something similar.
Here's a padding oracle attack against TLS from 2002
[http://lasecwww.epfl.ch/php_code/publications/search.php?ref...](http://lasecwww.epfl.ch/php_code/publications/search.php?ref=CHVV03)

------
dfc
Did this really get upvoted? I can find any details on the attack...

